# M.V Balmoral on the River Usk



## Furryanimal (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks!

The thing that I love about the internet is that one thing leads to another and time drifts away.

Your video led me to this information about the Newport Transporter Bridge, very interesting!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newport_Transporter_Bridge


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 2, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The thing that I love about the internet is that one thing leads to another and time drifts away.
> 
> ...


I live quite close and have been across the river on the bridge but have never been brave enough to walk along the top of it!
I have been on many trips on the Bamoral but she is sadly out of service at the moment -she needs a lot of work to meet modern safety standards.


----------

